# Edible Chews



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So I have a problem with my boy Jaws. He lives up to his name. There is nothing this boy can't chew through or finish off. I get him the healthy edible natural dog chews at wolf size and he finishes them off in 5 minutes or less. I also got him the Quado bones regular size and he finished off those in less then 2 hours. Then I got him the happy time edible chew that were puppy size and he swallowed those whole. After he managed to swallow one I said no more to those and gave those to our dachshund. I tried a dental bone for dogs 50-100lbs. He actually takes awhile to work on that one and he hasn't finished it, but he doesn't seem to interested in it either. He can also chew through rope toys, and tires. I got him a tire that is good up to 30lbs and he is now starting to rip off pieces. The only thing he doesn't destroy are the kong squeaky balls and foot balls. He doesn't chew on the furniture at all and only chews on toys, yay for that. I have also given him the bully sticks, but they do smell and our dachshund can't eat beef. So what ever is in the house he tries to eat as well. Plus im not to keen on feeding my pup, male bull parts. I do not feed him anything that consists of rawhide, dogs cannot digest it and it can cause blockages. 

So my question is, what edible chew toys/treats can hold there own against my 3 month old monster of a chewer? I need stuff that is worth investing in, if it will last. Any suggestions are welcome, as long as they are healthy for my pup.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont have an answer to that because im on the same page! I will be watching this post in hope for an answer for my shredder! lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

as far as edible goes, i dont have a lot of options either. my boy loves the elk antler chews, super strong and very slowly get chewed up.Elk Antlers the other thing i do is put ground beef or canned unsweetened pumpkin in the kong chew and freeze it. as far as inedible, my boy loves nylabones, they even have some with flavors. Dura Chew®


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with Odin here, elk antlers and kongs frozen with peanut butter in it. 

I have an elk antler for 3 months now (its a extra large one about 15inches in length) he gets it ever night, when he would chew through a nylabone in about 2 hours.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> I agree with Odin here, elk antlers and kongs frozen with peanut butter in it.
> 
> I have an elk antler for 3 months now (its a extra large one about 15inches in length) he gets it ever night, when he would chew through a nylabone in about 2 hours.


lol nice. see i think my boy is ADD. he doesnt just sit there and chew threw the nylabones. he'll chew for a while and then get up and go find something else to do, usually sleep. hes very lazy and low key lol.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol nice. see i think my boy is ADD. he doesnt just sit there and chew threw the nylabones. he'll chew for a while and then get up and go find something else to do, usually sleep. hes very lazy and low key lol.


Nope not zues, I have to hide things at night or he will chew all night, after we run, he will grab his antler and lay on my kitchen floor and pant and try to chew at the same time.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well the thin is pups can't chew bones until they get there adult teeth. Antlers are really hard and im afraid they might break his baby teeth. That is why he is not allowed to have bones yet. He is the kind of pup that is super determined, so he will not stop even though it could possibly be to much. I do have a few nylabones, but as of this far he seems to be chewing pieces off. I had to take those away from him. But thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No problem. If u go to the site I linked with the antlers, they have a ton of other good bulldog chew toys. Nutra-9 is even a member here too.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like the bully sticks; you can get odor free bully sticks:
Bully Sticks - All Natural Bully Sticks Natural Dog Treats Organic Dog Cookies Jumbo Thin Bullies
ALWAYS Free-Range, Grass Fed, Irradiation Free & USDA Approved: Odor-Free Bullys & Chews-- 100% net proceeds fund cancer research/treatment

I buy 3 foot sticks from a local upscale dog store. My dog doesn't tend to bite off large chunks and swallow; but I still worry about it; so I get the really long sticks, let her chew it for 10 - 15 minutes then take it away and throw it away when it gets really small.

If you buy a good quality stick; it's actually a very healthy treat and it won't smell; of course you'd have to give your dach. something else.

You could also try these himalayan yak chews: which I want to try but haven't yet:
Himalayan Dog Chews: An Everest-sized Treat -- 100% net proceeds fund cancer research/treatment


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like the bully sticks to, lol but I'm not so sure how healthy (bull penis) is for dogs. 

As for the Himalayan yak chews I have never heard about those. Thanks, I shall take a look at those ones.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what about Chuck it balls? My boy just chomps on that like its gum. Marrow bones were fine for my pup, he never broke his teeth on them, he broke them on sticks though  What about the small unbreakoball? That keeps him busy in my house too. I have tried bones and what not but my boy would pick a ball over them anyday.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> I like the bully sticks to, lol but I'm not so sure how healthy (bull penis) is for dogs.
> 
> As for the Himalayan yak chews I have never heard about those. Thanks, I shall take a look at those ones.


Yeah I know the thought of gnawing on a bull penis _sounds _disgusting...but if you're a dog, it's a low fat, 100% digestible, high protein snack. It's like the power bar of the dog treats.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I like the bully sticks to, lol but I'm not so sure how healthy (bull penis) is for dogs.
> 
> As for the Himalayan yak chews I have never heard about those. Thanks, I shall take a look at those ones.





Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Yeah I know the thought of gnawing on a bull penis _sounds _disgusting...but if you're a dog, it's a low fat, 100% digestible, high protein snack. It's like the power bar of the dog treats.


^^^^^:goodpost:

I felt the same, very weirded out by my dog chewing and eating bull peen but after some research I found that it is actually very good for them. Bully sticks seems to be the only thing that sorta last with my dog. And by sorta I mean 2-3 hrs. lol. I bought him a kong toy today and he chewed it apart in about an hour and a half.....horrible. I will look into the antlers, they sound more durable.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kai said:


> ^^^^^:goodpost:
> 
> I felt the same, very weirded out by my dog chewing and eating bull peen but after some research I found that it is actually very good for them. Bully sticks seems to be the only thing that sorta last with my dog. And by sorta I mean 2-3 hrs. lol. I bought him a kong toy today and he chewed it apart in about an hour and a half.....horrible. I will look into the antlers, they sound more durable.


what kind of kong did u buy? surely it wasnt a black one? Xtreme Kong®


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I just got my boy his first bully stick. I left him with my sister and ran to the store apparently he looved it!!! Had it finished by the time I was back! It's ok in their belly's lol didn't seem like raw hide but had no idea he would eat the thing lmao


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think bully sticks seem to be the best looking treat this far. The last time he had a bully stick was when he was about 2 months. So I'm sure he can finish one off in a few minutes rather then a few hours like it used to. 

They iust need to make more chews that are more durable and last longer!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

You can order super big and thick bully sticks.

Personally I think these are too much treat for 1 sitting; but I get my girl 3 foot sticks and just take it away when I think she's had enough and save it for another day.

Australian Mega Bully Sticks | Bully Sticks


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> Well the thin is pups can't chew bones until they get there adult teeth. Antlers are really hard and im afraid they might break his baby teeth.


Actually...no. My dogs eat raw-- and my Mini Poodle ate bone at 8 weeks old. 
My 6 pound Min Pin/Chi eats bone too. 
As long as you don't give a wreck bone (a weight bearing bone of a large mammal-- think leg bone from a cow or deer) then feeding bones is fine.

8 week old Bruce eating a turkey back:


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> what kind of kong did u buy? surely it wasnt a black one? Xtreme Kong®


No it wasnt, lesson learned  lol I will def buy those instead!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Today I did some practicing with my pup around other dogs. Took him out for a walk and stopped by petco! He did so well today that I decided he deserved a treat! I found out they sell extra large bully sticks, so I bought him one  Look at how huge they are! lol Hes been going at it for about an hour and a half and there is a good amount left. It was a bit pricy but worth it! He loves it. He even takes it outside with him to pee while holding it in his mouth lmao


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA that's awesome!! and freaking HUGE!! lmao


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Jaws does the same thing, he holds his toys while he pee's. His green squeaky kong just died today. It got a crack in it because he holds it and squeaks it constantly. It's about a month and a half old. I also got him a kong squeaky football but it seems to be defected and weezes. He doesn't care that is weezes anyways.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok so the next best thing to a bully stick is a cow ear! I picked one up for Jaws today and gave it to him about 5p.m and he still has it now at 8:30. I only payed $0.99 for it. I think I will go back to the store tomorrow and get some more.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Raw meaty bones, they're edible and healthy. Raw marrow bones make great chew toys, my dogs love them and they're cheap! You can also give raw pigs feet which make great chews for tough chewers because the pigs feet themselves are tough to chew. Raw beef ribs, shanks, knuckle bones, shoulders, all of these are good bones for dogs.


----------

